# Above table lifting ?



## onewaywood (Jul 31, 2014)

About to buy my first Router.Table is all set up,But I'm not sure which router to buy.I can't afford a lift so what besides the Triton has lift adjustments above the table?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Rich; welcome !
Bosch 1617EVSPK or 1617EVS ...the K is a combo pack.
Several members have them and nary a harsh word against.
1617EVSPK 2.25 HP VS Router Combo Kit | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Rich; welcome !
> Bosch 1617EVSPK or 1617EVS ...the K is a combo pack.
> Several members have them and nary a harsh word against.
> 1617EVSPK 2.25 HP VS Router Combo Kit | Bosch Power Tools


second that motion...


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the info,any other brands ?


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok I looked at it but I'm confused.Do you need to unlock it before 
adjusting it? Can you then re-lock it without reaching underneath it ? Sorry to be so duh but this is new stuff to me.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

onewaywood said:


> Ok I looked at it but I'm confused.Do you need to unlock it before
> adjusting it? Can you then re-lock it without reaching underneath it ? Sorry to be so duh but this is new stuff to me.


Yes. The lock is there for a reason...to prevent creeping.


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes I know.But can you release and then lock it again without reaching under the table.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I also come down on the Bosch 1617 kit side. I used mine in a table for several years, and only recently replaced it in the table with a Triton TRA001, which has more power and built in above table adjustment. But it is too heavy for me to use for hand held use anymore. For that, I prefer the Bosch. I had the Bosch mounted in a Rockler FX lift, which I could NOT keep from creeping and ruining cuts. A costly lesson that led to the Triton, which was cheaper than several brands of lifts alone.


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks Des. Rat that was my first choice but there are so many bad reviews.I assume that if a person buys a lift you just need to specify what router your going to use with it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

onewaywood said:


> Yes I know.But can you release and then lock it again without reaching under the table.


Pretty hard to do without reaching under the table. I have a bosch 1617 on a table and it works well from the top, but have to release it under the table to adjust the height. On my big table I have a 3hp. PC with a jessem lift that doesn't require to unlock the router, it holds good no creep easier to make precise adjustments.

I have a Skil router for handheld work and also a PC , and Makita trim routers routers setup for hand edging work , and a Trend for handheld work , and a Dremel for small routing.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Rich; welcome !
> Bosch 1617EVSPK or 1617EVS ...the K is a combo pack.
> Several members have them and nary a harsh word against.
> 1617EVSPK 2.25 HP VS Router Combo Kit | Bosch Power Tools


I have two sets of the Bosch1617 combos. Never had any trouble out of them. And I have the Triton mounted in a table. Love it.

You may as well get over it and realize that if you want the router to perform as you wish, and not ruin your workpiece, you have to lock it/unlock it to make bit height changes. 

Or, cough up to coins for an expensive lift. I don't have any experience with lifts of any kind, and have no desire to own one. It's not that I don't want to spend the money or because I don't have the money to spend. It is because I am a hobbyist and not a full time working shop.

Is there a reason you don't want to reach under the table to flip the lever?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a couple of videos you might find helpful.
Table mounted routing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spX2BpulREc

How to set up and install a router in the Kreg table.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LrBLS9kWfU

NOTE: Notice the view of the locking lever at the 8:29 minute mark. Easy to get to. After a few times, it will become second nature. No need to bend over and look. Just reach under and flip it.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

My Ridgid router has above the table adjustment. But, as I think most, you have to reach under to unlock and lock.


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone,No specific reason not to reach under just didn't want to.Anything to make my life easier,because of some handicaps.So nothing else out there besides the Triton ?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had creep with my triton when I didn't lock it underneath after setting. The above table adjustment is to fine tune bit height. You already have a table does the plate accept a triton pattern? Most router plates that accept a Trition still need a hole drilled for the above table crank Most mid range routers offer above table adjustment You might start with what will fit your insert plate


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

*Router with above table adjustments*



onewaywood said:


> About to buy my first Router.Table is all set up,But I'm not sure which router to buy.I can't afford a lift so what besides the Triton has lift adjustments above the table?


The Porter-Cable 895 has above the table adjustment. The kit includes a tool for accomplishing the adjustment and it is easy to use.


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone.Guess I will need to reach down,until I think I can afford a lift.......


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

michmags said:


> The Porter-Cable 895 has above the table adjustment. The kit includes a tool for accomplishing the adjustment and it is easy to use.


The Porter Cable can be unlocked and locked from above the table.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Isn't some of this related to what plate and mount you have more so than the router itself? I have a Milwaukee 5616 in my table, and because of how it mounts in the Woodpecker lift/plate combo, I can adjust it above the table. So, I guess what I'm saying (and asking the rest of the community) is I believe this really is more of a case of what you're buying. If you're going to buy a lift, I wouldn't think the router would matter much.


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

I installed the "Router Raizer" on my Bosch 1619 and it works very well. I have the router installed in a Kreg router table. Very easy to adjust and with the "Extreme Extension" I can do everything above table. They make them for quite a number of routers. The only thing is the Bosch router. The dust extraction is cost extra and requires adapters to use. If I were to do it again I would look at the Hitachi.

Otto


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess you need to see the guide.


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess buying a table it should fit on your place.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

onewaywood said:


> Thanks for all the info,any other brands ?


http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...mething-you-have-never-seen-4.html#post490281

Al B Thayer


----------

